# Adventures in Corpsification (super-cheap!)



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey all, been awhile since I've started a thread telling anything about my projects- don't worry, I haven't forgotten about all you wonderful people!

I've been reading several how-to threads about paper mache' corpsing, and decided I would experiment a little. So of course, I took lots of pictures as I was working so I could remember all the things I did that I liked. (And you, dear reader, would never forgive me if I didn't take pics!)








My first subject was the head from a $15 plastic skeleton from Wal-Mart. I thought if the skull worked well, I will go ahead and corpse the entire body. For the mache mix I used white Elmer's glue, a paint brush, and toilet paper. I began by carving out the eyes and tooth gaps, and I *would* have applied tape to flesh out the shape of the eye sockets like EVERYONE told me to- but I was too cheap to buy tape. :googly:​






I had the best luck making the paste by using HOT tap water in the mix, then squirting in "about that much" glue. Stir with brush, and its good to go.​






When applying the TP I painted a little glue/water mixture onto the skull first, then placed down a sheet. Then I *very softly* brushed the TP flat against. In dry spots, I just brushed down a little more mix on top of the sheet. I worked all over the skull, coating it in about 5 layers.​






For color, I sprinkled in a teeny bit of brown RITT dye. This works best if the mix is still hot from the tap. I dabbled on the dye as a last coat.​[/LEFT]


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

I found after the fact not all the dye had dissolved, leaving me little dots of color painted into the paper. I decided this was still quite presentable. ​







The texture this method gave was a thing of beauty.​







Having had SO much fun with the first skull, I decided to try it again on a much cheaper skull, with NO CUTTING!  $1 at Dollarama- about the cheapest skull you can find unless you know where the bodies are buried. I used the same glue/water paste mix, but this time used sheets of paper towel.​


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

And I found they were much easier to coat the skull with, if I took special care not to fold the paper over on itself. I also got daring and layered some PT for "lips". At this point I started getting a funny feelig- haven't I seen this face before?​







Again, Ritt dye, but slightly more watered down than the last skull.​







The towel left the head with more of a leather-like texture (Note to self: when wanting to make a "leather" mask...) Both would be acceptable in a haunt setting, but I would have to go with the towel for construction- it went on faster, and could take a lot of abuse before tearing, unlike the TP that was instantly destroyed.​







One final pic of the $1 paper towel skull. When adding in the paper towel, glue, and dye we probably don't get past the $1.50 mark for a pretty nice corpse head. And boy, did I laugh when I realized who it reminded me of! Might have to add a noose to this years corpse room and Hang this one High. ​


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

that turned out rather well
pretty good liking hahah
the teeth are a bit white, though I kinda like it like that on this guy


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Just stumbled across this thread and these are great. I think I too like the paper towel version, but they both look good. I think I may dig out a few bluckies and give them another whirl. The rit dye was a great idea. Thanks for the post and pics.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I agree - paper towels are much easier to work with than the toilet paper, and both give a nice skin-like texture.

I hope Clint Eastwood does not know where you live.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Love the Clint look-a-like...nice textures too.


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

Well gee thanks, now that you've TYPED his name he might google himself someday and find this page! You've ratted me out to C.E.! Gar!

On an even lighter note, thanks for the great comments. My wife and I started experimenting with even more skulls, but most of those involved cutting/modifying the skull before the mache' went on, and adding additional parts like Styrofoam balls for eyes. Given that the balls were a buck a dozen at my beloved dollar store... they are still well within my budget. 

Keep it cheap!


----------

